# What next???



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I am still awaitng a verdict from the insurers on the car. The thing is I am quite unsure on what to do next.

If the TT is fine then I may go for a colour change and new wheels and a few other touches. However it all depends on what they say.

If the car is a definate loss then its time for a new car.

Another TT? Im not so sure, Ive had two now. The mk2 will be too expensive aswell as I never like to keep my cars standard so it would be pointless to get a new one.

A R32? Always loved this car and very nearly bought one before the TT. Main reason for this is the HPA turbo kit which will give me 400bhp and ballistic performance.

Or

Save my money and get something cheaper.

Honda Civic Type R Circa Â£10k
Oldish S3 but its too similer to the TT maybe
Seat Leon/Ibiza Cupra R also similar to above and interior is abit cheapy.

Go for my childhood dream car whic is the classic E30 M3! A Cecotto edition although my girlfreind deeply dissaproves of this choice. Im not sure on running costs on these as it will be used freqently and I know for a fact I will invest alot of money if I get this car in the long run. 

I'm really not sure.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

HPA'd R32 .... Go on you know you want to 










James


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VAGtech are giving the HPA treatment to a (RHD) V6 TT at the moment :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

R32 in Blue or Black

or

E30 M3 EVOII in red

The E30 would be my choice, just try and find an honest car, with decent miles etcccccccc.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> R32 in Blue or Black
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> HPA turbo kit which will give me 400bhp and ballistic performance.


Dare I ask how much this costs?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Dare I ask how much this costs?


About Â£9000 + VAT

Simon.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> A R32? Always loved this car and very nearly bought one before the TT. Main reason for this is the HPA turbo kit which will give me 400bhp and ballistic performance.


 vagtech are selling theirs as they have just bought a v6tt dsg to fit a turbo to  give them a ring and own the fastest r32 in the uk


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

caney said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > A R32? Always loved this car and very nearly bought one before the TT. Main reason for this is the HPA turbo kit which will give me 400bhp and ballistic performance.
> ...


When my car was at Vagtech Greg took me out in it. What a machine absolutely awesome! They were talking about selling it thenand whoever buys it is going to have one very unique car.

Saying that caney your car must be on par with the R32 now?

You lucky bedstead!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Saying that caney your car must be on par with the R32 now?
> 
> You lucky bedstead!


 it is actually slightly quicker,we did a few tests :wink: would love the V6 sountrack though


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

How about an Alfa 147 GTA?..... very rare on the roads, and novitec do a compressor kit, fitted for 7000 Euros..... gives about 350bhp -


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

Please don't get a 147 GTA - mine is the only one I have seen on the road since I bought it over 2 years ago!

Exclusivity RULES!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I know what you mean Thumper - last week I drove to Scotland and back and didn't see one gta..... lost count of the number of TT's though.... :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've never seen another spider on the road  mind you i've driven mine more in the winter so far as i only got it back october last year :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> I know what you mean Thumper - last week I drove to Scotland and back and didn't see one gta..... lost count of the number of TT's though.... :wink:


Thats because they were all in the Alfa dealers getting fixed :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean Thumper - last week I drove to Scotland and back and didn't see one gta..... lost count of the number of TT's though.... :wink:
> ...


yeah, obviously when I say I 'drove', I did push it for twenty miles and we did half the journey on the back of an AA truck... but you know, I think that's a small price to pay for ownership of an Italian performance car, and at least it saved on petrol.... :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I think I just wet myself:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

caney said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > A R32? Always loved this car and very nearly bought one before the TT. Main reason for this is the HPA turbo kit which will give me 400bhp and ballistic performance.
> ...


I rang them caney. They want 29k mate. If the tt is a write off (which I doubt it will be) then Im leaning towards a evo sport m3 or a cecotto/ravaglia edition.


----------

